# I'm done. Just done.



## Inpw (Dec 30, 2013)

So I found this group online out of searches for world maps:

http://theflatearthsociety.org/forum/

Yeah that's it. Real people coming up with pseudo science and philosophies that the earth is actually flat. So I registered for the fuck of it and has been classified as a rounder lol and this is the debate I got in: Moosedrool (Rounder) VS sceptimatic (Flathead)

http://theflatearthsociety.org/forum/index.php?topic=59785.520#.UsGgFxZRrzU


----------



## JP193 (Apr 13, 2014)

Ideas of the Earth being flat? In the 21st century?

I'm done here.


----------



## Hjoldir-Hildwulf (Apr 13, 2014)

Nope *Jetpacks out of thread*


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 13, 2014)

A rounder sounds like something you go to the doctor's to get removed.

I think a certain someone needs to read about a certain Ferdinand Magellan. I don't recall him sailing over the edge of the ocean into an infinite abyss in history class.


----------



## Kitsune Cross (Apr 13, 2014)

Hahahahahahhahaha people


----------



## DeCatt (Apr 13, 2014)

These people vote.


----------



## Kalmor (Apr 13, 2014)

Oh god.... I've heard about these people.

We have photographic evidence for fuck sake, what more do they want?


----------



## Eggdodger (Apr 13, 2014)

Kalmor said:


> Oh god.... I've heard about these people.
> 
> We have photographic evidence for fuck sake, what more do they want?



An all-expense paid trip to orbit the Earth? Seeing is believing... Until they "figure out" you put them in a gravity chamber and used autostereoscopic 3D effects through the windows of the spacecraft to "trick" them. Maybe if you dropped them from space so they could observe it first-hand, they'd believe you? =v


----------



## Harbinger (Apr 14, 2014)

With people like that even if you were to take them to space and show them they wouldnt believe, they're just gone in the head.


----------

